# Solved: Unable to scan wirelessly



## kronenwetter (Sep 6, 2010)

I have recently installed Pixma MP560 Cannon in order to scan wirelessly. I can print just fine wirelessly, as well as save to my PC with a USB cord, however when I try to use Navigator wirelessly I get an error that reads:



Cannot communicate with scanner for these reasons:
Scanner is turned off
Scanner is disconnected 
(It is disconnected from LAN, if using LAN.)
Please check and try again.
Scanner driver will be closed
Code:5,145,55



I'm not sure if this is normal but in my ''Printers & Scanners'' window my printer is listed twice, but with different names:

The first represents the USB connection and is defaultly named ''Canon MP560 series printer'' while the second is for wireless and is defaultly named ''Canon MP560 series printer WS.''



The reason I know that these two different icons represent the two different connection methods is because before I activated the wireless printing the one labeled ''Canon MP560 series printer'' was listed by its self and no wireless capability was possible. Then after turning on wireless capability on the printer and after shutting it down and turning it back on I went into my network folder (without USB cable connected) and there was an icon for my canon printer. I right-clicked and selected install. That is when the second or ''Canon MP560 series printer WS'' came up.

Anyway, I have a feeling that the Navigator program is only accessing the USB printer driver and not the wireless one because I have functionality of the MP Navigator using the USB cable but none when I try to scan wirelessly. I can also print wirelessly so I know the wireless driver is working properly and that my usbscan.sys in my system as well.

I am operating with a Vista OS.

Whatever help you can provide would be greatly appreciated.

The problem I think is happening is that the Navigator program is trying to access the USB printer instead of the wireless one


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You have a Canon installation package, right? It sounds like you installed the entire multi-function printer initially, but when you switched to wireless all you did is install the printer, not the entire package. If so, then you have to at least install the scanner (wireless).


----------



## kronenwetter (Sep 6, 2010)

No, I think this has something to do with Firewall or other virus protection software (Spyware Doctor). I have two other laptops and was able to install the Cannon software and use the scanner wireless on those PCs, but had to use administrator password to get it to work. On this PC, it never asks for a password, so somehow my PC is blocking the scanning, but allowing printing.


----------



## megamoonflake (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey I'm having the same issue, same error code,etc have you managed to resolve it yet?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*megamoonflake*, if you have an issue, please start your own thread.


----------



## kronenwetter (Sep 6, 2010)

No, I haven't. I'll try reinstalling and see what happens.


----------



## kronenwetter (Sep 6, 2010)

I resolved by Uninstalling the Cannon print/scan/copy software and my anti-virus software (PC Tools Spyware Doctor), then reinstalled the Cannon software and it worked fine. I thne switch anti-virus software to AVG.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

So you got it all working?

*You can mark your own threads solved using the







button at the top of the first page of the thread in the upper left corner.©*


----------



## kronenwetter (Sep 6, 2010)

Yes, works fine now...print, copy and scan.


----------

